# So ive had it with my Sim card



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Being on either sense or AOSP roms my 4g/3g is never stable i keep loosing data were it does not show anything up until i turn off and re enable data then its back but only last a couple of minutes.

would it be safe to flash the OTA GB ruu loose root, walk into the store and be like hey can i swap sim cards because of poor connection or just exchange for another TB? i do have that last option due to a previous droid issue i had.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Two things here. First, what radio are you running? That could be your problem right there. Secondly, you don't need to bring in your phone to swap SIM cards. It would be a waste of time to unroot for a SIM card.


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

im on the newest radio leaked/ OTA.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

The SIM holds account provisioning data. It has nothing to do with stability.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> The SIM holds account provisioning data. It has nothing to do with stability.


So it has nothing to do the 4g connection?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> So it has nothing to do the 4g connection?


Right. The sim holds all of your account info and allows you to connect to the network. The radios control data connection and 3g/4g hand-off. Experiment with different combinations of radios


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I think something is going on lately. For me it only started around the time the last update came out. However I've gone back to older roms and radios and still have the issue. So I wonder if ssomething is going on with the network again.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

"jr4000watts90 said:


> Being on either sense or AOSP roms my 4g/3g is never stable i keep loosing data were it does not show anything up until i turn off and re enable data then its back but only last a couple of minutes.
> 
> would it be safe to flash the OTA GB ruu loose root, walk into the store and be like hey can i swap sim cards because of poor connection or just exchange for another TB? i do have that last option due to a previous droid issue i had.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


U try updating on .3rru? Works fine on my Tb...


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

For the record, I've had connectivity issues as well, but only at home. Its weird too, full bars and as soon as I use a data app I'll loose connection. I think its the network, but that's just me.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had nothing but problems with the .3 radio, but again it depends on your area

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

"Texas_T-Bolt said:


> U try updating on .3rru? Works fine on my Tb...


So your stable no data drops at all?


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anybody know if bestbuy mobile replace simcards and do they check if your rooted ?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

the kid escobar said:


> I've had nothing but problems with the .3 radio, but again it depends on your area
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Im in Houston and .3 has been nothing but problems cant belive i stayed on for so long. i switched over to MR2 an hour ago and dropped data once since then, but it seems 4g seems alot slower on this radio going to try MR2.5 next see what happends.


----------



## mperson007 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm on the latest radio combo. While sitting in the den this afternoon watching TV my phone switched from 4G to 3G for no apparent reason. Happens often.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've always had this problem with AOSP ROMs, but it only does it at home and work, anywhere else my connection is stable


----------

